# Regex in SQL-Abfragen



## Teilzeitphilosoph (5. März 2010)

Moinz.
Ich hab so n halben Plan über SQL-Abfragen und weiß, dass man mit ^0 alle Einträge findet, die mit ner 0 anfangen. Aber was mache ich, wenn ich alle Einträge haben will, die mit einer Ziffer anfangen? Also ^0-9  in etwa. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass man was über ne Regex reißen kann aber bin noch nich schlau genug dafür. Hat jemand n Anreiz?

-bedank-
TZP


----------



## CPoly (5. März 2010)

```
SELECT '123test' REGEXP '^[0-9]'
```
Liefert true

```
SELECT 'test123' REGEXP '^[0-9]'
```
Liefert false

Anwendungsbeispiel

```
SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE spalte REGEXP '^[0-9]'
```


----------



## Teilzeitphilosoph (5. März 2010)

Ah cool. Geht so was eigentlich auch für sqlite oder macht das n Unterschied?


----------



## Teilzeitphilosoph (5. März 2010)

So...ich hab mich schlau gemacht und sqlite kann damit nix anfangen. Da muss noch ne Funktion für geschrieben werden und bla...ein Grund mehr darauf zu verzichten.


----------

